# 68 GTO Dash Question????



## 400fitz (Jul 7, 2010)

I am a new member having fun searching the forum. Does anybody know how to remove the ignition and headlight switch from the dash?


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

there is a small button on the side of the switch. you have to reach around behind the dash to press it and you can pull the knob all the way out. then just unscrew the retaining nut.


----------



## 400fitz (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks ,after an hour of sweating trying to figure it out for myself it took all of 30 sec to find the release button with your help.Thanks again


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

The ignition switch is removed by just unscrewing the chrome bezel/retaining nut. If you haven't already done so...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

68greengoat said:


> The ignition switch is removed by just unscrewing the chrome bezel/retaining nut. If you haven't already done so...


You also need the key in the switch and a paper clip in the little hole, don't ya" ??


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I didn't......


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> You also need the key in the switch and a paper clip in the little hole, don't ya" ??


You do that to remove the lock cylinder from the ignition switch.


----------



## lbring (Mar 19, 2006)

Hello,
I have a 69 that I'm putting a new dash in. I got everything out except the headlight switch. I tried pushing the release button and then pulling the knob, but it won't budge. Is there any other tricks? When the knob is all the way in and i hold the button and pull it moves about 1/2 way out and the button seems to catch but still the knob won't come out. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Pull the switch out as you are pushing the release lightly, you will feel it fall into the release detent, and it will pull out.


----------



## lbring (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks, didn't realize that the knob had to be fully extened before pushing the release button. Once I did it that way, came out easy.


----------



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

Very helpful and possibly saved me from snapping it off in frustration!

Now, how do I get the ignition out of the dash in my '68 GTO? I can't seem to unscrew it, I can't get a grip on the bezel on the front and don't see a release knob. Any tips?


----------



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

Oops, read the rest of the post and saw the ole' paper clip trick. Brilliant!


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*ignition switch*

If your '68 is anything like my '66, then you have to insert the key and turn it slightly to the acc position, while feeling for the detent spring-CAREFULLY, so as not to snap that cheesy chinese made paperclip. (Haven't done it myself, but can see where it could happen with a sticky switch). Then when you think you feel a spring thing happening, wiggle the key and tumbler and pull, and out she comes. then remove bezel. G.


----------

